# My version of a TCT



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

This is my version of a TCT. I still need to deck out the barrel with paint, great stuff, sound, lights and fog.


----------



## CenCalHaunt (May 12, 2012)

Have a how-to??


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

CenCalHaunt said:


> Have a how-to??


Here is one I found for you. I did mine a little different. I welded a stand for the cylinder instead of making it out of wood. I am using an 18" cylinder on mine. I also used an extention on the cylinder so I can fit the clown's head on the cylinder.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

It looks great with the clown. The movement is beautiful.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pure evil clown - looks great!


----------

